# Cuernavaca is great but we need a beach



## mexikatz

Over the last 30 years or so we have taken many vacations to Mexico always with the idea of ending up here. Normally we chose beach locations but we also visited some of the larger cities.

Currently we are renting in Cuernavaca. It is a nice place. The people are great when they are not behind the wheel. With a Home Depot, Costco, Walmart and Sams Club you can find some of the things found in the US. Internet is better than what we had in the us...

BUT - we came here from South Florida where we spent nearly 30 years. We LOVE the beach. Most mornings we started the day walking on the beach for an hour or so. We love humidity.

In terms of beach we have been to (atlantic) Cancun, Playa, Akumal, Puerto Aventuras, Tankah, Tulum, Mahuhual (sp), Xcalak, and of course Cozumel. (pacific) Huatulco, Puerto Escondido, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

Here's what we are looking for. Can anyone suggest something ? 
- A long sandy beach for walking.
- Good infrastructure (utilities, internet)
- Access to an airport within an hour. Doesn't have to be international but would need to provide access to one.
- Decent diving not a requirement but would be nice.
- Upper limit on housing cost say 300K - 400K. If that could get us something (2 or 3 bedrooms) near the beach that would be great. We would prefer to rent first. (we have 4 indoor gatos). 
- A decent American style supermarket not too far away. (Superama, Mega, Costco).
- Decent healthcare - maybe a good IMSS hospital.
- We don't care if we are the only gringos there.
- Low crime.
- Lots of good fresh affordable seafood.

Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## conklinwh

mexikatz said:


> Over the last 30 years or so we have taken many vacations to Mexico always with the idea of ending up here. Normally we chose beach locations but we also visited some of the larger cities.
> 
> Currently we are renting in Cuernavaca. It is a nice place. The people are great when they are not behind the wheel. With a Home Depot, Costco, Walmart and Sams Club you can find some of the things found in the US. Internet is better than what we had in the us...
> 
> BUT - we came here from South Florida where we spent nearly 30 years. We LOVE the beach. Most mornings we started the day walking on the beach for an hour or so. We love humidity.
> 
> In terms of beach we have been to (atlantic) Cancun, Playa, Akumal, Puerto Aventuras, Tankah, Tulum, Mahuhual (sp), Xcalak, and of course Cozumel. (pacific) Huatulco, Puerto Escondido, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.
> 
> Here's what we are looking for. Can anyone suggest something ?
> - A long sandy beach for walking.
> - Good infrastructure (utilities, internet)
> - Access to an airport within an hour. Doesn't have to be international but would need to provide access to one.
> - Decent diving not a requirement but would be nice.
> - Upper limit on housing cost say 300K - 400K. If that could get us something (2 or 3 bedrooms) near the beach that would be great. We would prefer to rent first. (we have 4 indoor gatos).
> - A decent American style supermarket not too far away. (Superama, Mega, Costco).
> - Decent healthcare - maybe a good IMSS hospital.
> - We don't care if we are the only gringos there.
> - Low crime.
> - Lots of good fresh affordable seafood.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


Our favorite p[lace is Barra de Potosi which I admit isn't for everyone but meets most of your requirements. It is about 30 min from Zihuatenejo and closer to the international airport.
We stay at a place called Solecito which has all the infrastructure we need but I'm sure internet is microwave or satellite. Expect that you could walk multiple hours and never leave the same beach.


----------



## Longford

So, I'm assuming the places you've already been to/visited ... don't "do it" for you and that you're looking for other options. There aren't many left, given the criteria you've outlined. A couple of areas you haven't mentioned are (as suggested by conklinwh, above) Zihuatanejo/Ixtapa (and nearby areas) and Merida, and/or the coastal areas nearby ... within a hour or hour and half drive.


----------



## conklinwh

conklinwh said:


> Our favorite p[lace is Barra de Potosi which I admit isn't for everyone but meets most of your requirements. It is about 30 min from Zihuatenejo and closer to the international airport.
> We stay at a place called Solecito which has all the infrastructure we need but I'm sure internet is microwave or satellite. Expect that you could walk multiple hours and never leave the same beach.


Should have mentioned that we have friends that like Sayulito north of PV and Trancones north of Ixtapa but I have no direct experience with either.


----------



## Hound Dog

_Here's what we are looking for. Can anyone suggest something ? 
- A long sandy beach for walking.
- Good infrastructure (utilities, internet)
- Access to an airport within an hour. Doesn't have to be international but would need to provide access to one.
- Decent diving not a requirement but would be nice.
- Upper limit on housing cost say 300K - 400K. If that could get us something (2 or QUOTE=mexikatz;1125927]Over the last 30 years or so we have taken many vacations to Mexico always with the idea of ending up here. Normally we chose beach locations but we also visited some of the larger cities.

Currently we are renting in Cuernavaca. It is a nice place. The people are great when they are not behind the wheel. With a Home Depot, Costco, Walmart and Sams Club you can find some of the things found in the US. Internet is better than what we had in the us...

BUT - we came here from South Florida where we spent nearly 30 years. We LOVE the beach. Most mornings we started the day walking on the beach for an hour or so. We love humidity.

In terms of beach we have been to (atlantic) Cancun, Playa, Akumal, Puerto Aventuras, Tankah, Tulum, Mahuhual (sp), Xcalak, and of course Cozumel. (pacific) Huatulco, Puerto Escondido, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.3 bedrooms) near the beach that would be great. We would prefer to rent first. (we have 4 indoor gatos). 
- A decent American style supermarket not too far away. (Superama, Mega, Costco).
- Decent healthcare - maybe a good IMSS hospital.
- We don't care if we are the only gringos there.
- Low crime.
- Lots of good fresh affordable seafood.

Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.[/QUOTE]_

Now, you must understand that I grew up on the Alabama coast and think the most beautiful beaches on the planet are between Gulf Shores, Alabama and Panama City Beach, Florida to meet all of your criteria but you want Mexico as do I as a 12 year retiree down here so here goes

Forget the Mexican Caribbean coast in Quintana Roo. The beaches, while beautiful, do not meet your standards as they are narrow generally speaking and not accommodating for long walks on expansive, sandy beaches. Rather, I think you must concentrate on Pacific or Gulf Coast beaches. Therefore, I suggest on the Pacific, somewhere between Puerto Arista, Chiapas and the Guatemala border. Alternatively, try the Gulf Coast of Yucatan between Chicxulub and Isla Holbox, Yucatan. In these places you will find

Broad, expansive sandy beaches ideal for long walks with mutts and largely deserted. On the Pacific, the sea will be wild and untamed and you will also find endless isolated coves and fishing villages and wildlife and mangrove swamps. A paradise hardly discovered by bikino clad margarita swillers. Incredibly beautiful but not generally great for diving in the turbulent and magnificent Pacific. On the Gulf in the north of Yucatan the beaches will also be wide and sandy and ideal for long, solitary walks with or without dogs. The beaches are white and composed of fine sand while the water is a fine aquamarine color and generally quite calm. You will encounter many isolated fishing villages where great seafood is available and prices for everything including housing is very reasonable to dirt cheap right on the beach. 

The Pacific beaches of Chiapas are within easy reach of good airports at Tuxtla Gutierrez, Tonala or Tapachula. The Gulf Coast beaches are within easy reach of Merida or Cancun according to where you settle. 

Large supermarkets can be found within easy reach of many beach communities whether on the Gulf or Pacific but you will have to keep distance to shopping in mind as you seek out a place to settle.

I do not use the word ****** which I consider a racial epithet but I can assure you you will be among the few foreigners in any place above I have just recommended and that is a good thing. You will, in these places, find many local people, many of limited means, who make their living off of the land and sea and they will enrich your lives if you open yourselves to them. 

Healthcare in Merida, Tuxtla, Tonala, Tapachula and Cancun is good to excellent but I would not touch IMSS with a ten foot pole. To each his own.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## sparks

I'm partial to the Melaque/Barra de Navidad area (Jalisco). Moderately large stores 25 minutes away, 40 min to airport and just over an hour to Manzanillo that has all the big box stores except Costco


----------



## mexikatz

sparks said:


> I'm partial to the Melaque/Barra de Navidad area (Jalisco). Moderately large stores 25 minutes away, 40 min to airport and just over an hour to Manzanillo that has all the big box stores except Costco


We flew into PV and drove past Melaque on the way to Manzanillo. We meant to stop in Melaque but there wasn't much time left on the sun. Thanks for the suggestion. We've added Melaque to the list.


----------



## mexikatz

Hound Dog said:


> _
> Now, you must understand that I grew up on the Alabama coast and think the most beautiful beaches on the planet are between Gulf Shores, Alabama and Panama City Beach, Florida to meet all of your criteria but you want Mexico as do I as a 12 year retiree down here so here goes
> 
> Forget the Mexican Caribbean coast in Quintana Roo. The beaches, while beautiful, do not meet your standards as they are narrow generally speaking and not accommodating for long walks on expansive, sandy beaches. Rather, I think you must concentrate on Pacific or Gulf Coast beaches. Therefore, I suggest on the Pacific, somewhere between Puerto Arista, Chiapas and the Guatemala border. Alternatively, try the Gulf Coast of Yucatan between Chicxulub and Isla Holbox, Yucatan. In these places you will find
> 
> Broad, expansive sandy beaches ideal for long walks with mutts and largely deserted. On the Pacific, the sea will be wild and untamed and you will also find endless isolated coves and fishing villages and wildlife and mangrove swamps. A paradise hardly discovered by bikino clad margarita swillers. Incredibly beautiful but not generally great for diving in the turbulent and magnificent Pacific. On the Gulf in the north of Yucatan the beaches will also be wide and sandy and ideal for long, solitary walks with or without dogs. The beaches are white and composed of fine sand while the water is a fine aquamarine color and generally quite calm. You will encounter many isolated fishing villages where great seafood is available and prices for everything including housing is very reasonable to dirt cheap right on the beach.
> 
> The Pacific beaches of Chiapas are within easy reach of good airports at Tuxtla Gutierrez, Tonala or Tapachula. The Gulf Coast beaches are within easy reach of Merida or Cancun according to where you settle.
> 
> Large supermarkets can be found within easy reach of many beach communities whether on the Gulf or Pacific but you will have to keep distance to shopping in mind as you seek out a place to settle.
> 
> I do not use the word ****** which I consider a racial epithet but I can assure you you will be among the few foreigners in any place above I have just recommended and that is a good thing. You will, in these places, find many local people, many of limited means, who make their living off of the land and sea and they will enrich your lives if you open yourselves to them.
> 
> Healthcare in Merida, Tuxtla, Tonala, Tapachula and Cancun is good to excellent but I would not touch IMSS with a ten foot pole. To each his own.
> 
> Good luck in your quest._


_

In my entire life I think the nicest beach I have ever seen was in the _area_ of Port St Joe, almost in Panama City. Not quite Alabama but pretty close.

I've added Puerto Arista to the list - but from the map it looks maybe a little too remote. 

Thanks_


----------



## mexikatz

Longford said:


> So, I'm assuming the places you've already been to/visited ... don't "do it" for you and that you're looking for other options. There aren't many left, given the criteria you've outlined. A couple of areas you haven't mentioned are (as suggested by conklinwh, above) Zihuatanejo/Ixtapa (and nearby areas) and Merida, and/or the coastal areas nearby ... within a hour or hour and half drive.


It isn't so much that they don't do it as much as I'm wondering what we've missed. If you put a gun to my head today I'd 'probably' say someplace around PV. But - the diving off Tankah (which is directly across from tip of Cozumel) was superb. Everyone dives the cenotes but the ocean is special. Trouble we saw was houses were pretty much only on the beach and pretty pricey. We are probably reaching the twilight of our diving days anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## mexikatz

conklinwh said:


> Our favorite p[lace is Barra de Potosi which I admit isn't for everyone but meets most of your requirements. It is about 30 min from Zihuatenejo and closer to the international airport.
> We stay at a place called Solecito which has all the infrastructure we need but I'm sure internet is microwave or satellite. Expect that you could walk multiple hours and never leave the same beach.


Ok I've added Zihuatanejo, Barra de Potosi, Sayulito and Trancones to the list.

Looks like that is an easy (maybe 5 hour) drive from here.

Thanks


----------



## rckrckr

Hello Mexikatz, I just sent you a PM.
-Richard


----------



## Hound Dog

_


mexikatz said:



In my entire life I think the nicest beach I have ever seen was in the _area_ of Port St Joe, almost in Panama City. Not quite Alabama but pretty close.

I've added Puerto Arista to the list - but from the map it looks maybe a little too remote. 

Thanks

Click to expand...

_Now, see here, mexikali, mi amigo, the nicest beaches on planet earth are around Destin, Florida, known thereabouts as L.A. or Lower Alabama. Port St. Joe is a fine idea. Isolated, unmarred by trashy Alabama and Georgia kids defecating upon themselves from having ingested copious amounts of Ron Barcardi and Coke with lime they like to call Cuba Libras. Head on down to Puerto Arista and points south toward Guatemala to escape the vulgarity of Americans pissing upon their neighbors. Aint no American down there except for Dawg and I would love to see you if you are a serious swampophile. That is, if I am not passed out when you encounter me on the strand.


----------



## Longford

mexikatz said:


> I've added Puerto Arista to the list - but from the map it looks maybe a little too remote.


As much as I've enjoyed my visits to Puerto Arista, it's not what you're looking for ... and I say that based on the criteria you've previously provided to us. Neither is the Pacific Coast of Mexico south of there.


----------



## mexikatz

Hound Dog said:


> Now, see here, mexikali, mi amigo, the nicest beaches on planet earth are around Destin, Florida, known thereabouts as L.A. or Lower Alabama. Port St. Joe is a fine idea. Isolated, unmarred by trashy Alabama and Georgia kids defecating upon themselves from having ingested copious amounts of Ron Barcardi and Coke with lime they like to call Cuba Libras. Head on down to Puerto Arista and points south toward Guatemala to escape the vulgarity of Americans pissing upon their neighbors. Aint no American down there except for Dawg and I would love to see you if you are a serious swampophile. That is, if I am not passed out when you encounter me on the strand.


In my early twenties I spent nearly 2 years in Guatemala. Back then there wasn't any real difference between Belize, Guatemala and Chiapas. In some cases there weren't even borders. I don't want to live in Guatemala again.

A guy I worked for in the early 90's was pretty well off and could have settled anywhere in the world. He chose Destin.


----------



## Hound Dog

_[A guy I worked for in the early 90's was pretty well off and could have settled anywhere in the world. He chose Destin.[/QUOTE]_


Now, Destin is a town destroyed by overdevelopment since the 1950s when it was a poverty stricken fishing village but no matter, the sea there is among the most extraordinarily beautiful bodies of water on the planet and the East Pass as it enters the Gulf at Destin is a multicolored kalaidascope of colors on any sunny day with dolphins playing among themselves in absolutely crystal clear waters. Dawg grew up near there in the 50s on the Alabama Coast and has spent the subsequent 60 years traveling the earth tryiing to find anyplace even approaching the beauty of the beaches at that place to no avail. As a result of my quest, I have identified some other beautiful beaches and will share my thoughts with anyone interested.


----------



## mexikatz

Hound Dog said:


> _[A guy I worked for in the early 90's was pretty well off and could have settled anywhere in the world. He chose Destin._






> Now, Destin is a town destroyed by overdevelopment since the 1950s when it was a poverty stricken fishing village but no matter, the sea there is among the most extraordinarily beautiful bodies of water on the planet and the East Pass as it enters the Gulf at Destin is a multicolored kalaidascope of colors on any sunny day with dolphins playing among themselves in absolutely crystal clear waters. Dawg grew up near there in the 50s on the Alabama Coast and has spent the subsequent 60 years traveling the earth tryiing to find anyplace even approaching the beauty of the beaches at that place to no avail. As a result of my quest, I have identified some other beautiful beaches and will share my thoughts with anyone interested.


Please do - I'd love to hear your thoughts - but if you don't mind start another thread. I'd like to keep this one for gathering ideas that match our wish-list.


----------



## HolyMole

*Zihuatanejo or Ixtapa*



mexikatz said:


> Over the last 30 years or so we have taken many vacations to Mexico always with the idea of ending up here. Normally we chose beach locations but we also visited some of the larger cities.
> 
> Currently we are renting in Cuernavaca. It is a nice place. The people are great when they are not behind the wheel. With a Home Depot, Costco, Walmart and Sams Club you can find some of the things found in the US. Internet is better than what we had in the us...
> 
> BUT - we came here from South Florida where we spent nearly 30 years. We LOVE the beach. Most mornings we started the day walking on the beach for an hour or so. We love humidity.
> 
> In terms of beach we have been to (atlantic) Cancun, Playa, Akumal, Puerto Aventuras, Tankah, Tulum, Mahuhual (sp), Xcalak, and of course Cozumel. (pacific) Huatulco, Puerto Escondido, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.
> 
> Here's what we are looking for. Can anyone suggest something ?
> - A long sandy beach for walking.
> - Good infrastructure (utilities, internet)
> - Access to an airport within an hour. Doesn't have to be international but would need to provide access to one.
> - Decent diving not a requirement but would be nice.
> - Upper limit on housing cost say 300K - 400K. If that could get us something (2 or 3 bedrooms) near the beach that would be great. We would prefer to rent first. (we have 4 indoor gatos).
> - A decent American style supermarket not too far away. (Superama, Mega, Costco).
> - Decent healthcare - maybe a good IMSS hospital.
> - We don't care if we are the only gringos there.
> - Low crime.
> - Lots of good fresh affordable seafood.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


Zihuatanejo, (or Ixtapa, only 10 km away) meets every one of your criteria.


----------



## mexikatz

HolyMole said:


> Zihuatanejo, (or Ixtapa, only 10 km away) meets every one of your criteria.


Ok - we will start our search with Zihuatanejo. Cuernavaca has a rainy season (which we haven't lived through yet) from say June thru Sept. or so. They make it sound like it rains EVERY evening ! Does that area have the same thing ? 

It looks like we would have a 6 hour (google maps) drive from here. Can we find a decent hotel there or should we use Ixtapa as our base ? 

We will most likely plan a visit within the next 3 weeks. Any other advice on must see places, restaurants etc ? 

Thanks !


----------



## Isla Verde

mexikatz said:


> Ok - we will start our search with Zihuatanejo. Cuernavaca has a rainy season (which we haven't lived through yet) from say June thru Sept. or so. They make it sound like it rains EVERY evening ! Does that area have the same thing ?


In the Mexican Central Highlands it does rain every day during the summer rainy season. Since I've never lived in that area, I can't say for sure if that holds true for Zihuantenejo.


----------



## conklinwh

HolyMole said:


> Zihuatanejo, (or Ixtapa, only 10 km away) meets every one of your criteria.


Not been to Ixtapa but Zihua is really a harbor with smaller beaches scattered around.
One needs go to the next bay south, Barra de Potosi, to have what I would call an extensive beach.


----------



## Mainecoons

I think it will be impossible to find that entire wish list at one Mexican beach. Particularly the part about reasonably priced homes. For example, there are reasonably priced homes at Cuyitlan, it is close to adequate shopping, there are many miles of wide walkable beach BUT there's no skin diving, you'll have to drive north or south for that and there's a serious air quality problem at night there because of the places that make charcoal out of coconut husks.

OTOH, La Manzanilla has long walkable beaches, great swimming and diving around the rocks but houses sure aren't cheap and it is a bit of a drive for shopping.

I think all of the Mexican beaches for the most part are going to be hot as hell in the summer.

We actually shopped some of the Pacific beaches before compromising on Chapala with its very mild year-round climate. We can be in Cuyitlan in less than 3 hours and La Manzanilla in four. We didn't think much of Melaque, either the beach or the town, but to each his own.

Thus far, of the beaches that we can easily drive to in a half day, La Manzanilla wins hands down. Hoping to see some of the beaches further south next winter while motorcycle touring.

One thing for sure, Mexico has just about every kind of beach imaginable.


----------



## conklinwh

Isla Verde said:


> In the Mexican Central Highlands it does rain every day during the summer rainy season. Since I've never lived in that area, I can't say for sure if that holds true for Zihuantenejo.


Actually not true. We probably have maybe a half dozen serious rains and a few more less serious. We could actually do with more.
We do get the eastern trade winds that come up about 4PM and with them what look like rain clouds but 90% or so of the time they just dissipate and the winds die down about 8PM.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> Actually not true. We probably have maybe a half dozen serious rains and a few more less serious. We could actually do with more.
> We do get the eastern trade winds that come up about 4PM and with them what look like rain clouds but 90% or so of the time they just dissipate and the winds die down about 8PM.


OK, I'll amend my comment to say that in the Mexico City area it rains every day in the summertime.


----------



## Isla Verde

Mainecoons said:


> I think all of the Mexican beaches for the most part are going to be hot as hell in the summer.


I have the feeling you're right about that, but if the OP is from southern Florida, perhaps that's his favorite kind of weather.


----------



## HolyMole

conklinwh said:


> Not been to Ixtapa but Zihua is really a harbor with smaller beaches scattered around.
> One needs go to the next bay south, Barra de Potosi, to have what I would call an extensive beach.


Zihua Bay itself has three useable beaches, La Madera, La Ropa and Las Gatas. All are safe for swimming vis a vis waves and undertow, and La Ropa is a fine walking beach - one of the best in Mexico.
Eight km away is Playa Palmar in Ixtapa, another great walking beach, with higher waves, requiring a bit of caution to swim.
South of Zihua, (only 8 or 10 km away) is 10 km/6 mile long Playa Larga/Playa Blanca, ending at Barra de Potosi at the south end. Walkable its entire length, with huge breakers, dolphins, whales (in season), etc. with safe swimming at the Barra end. 
Within a 15 minute drive from Zihua there are a half dozen good snorkeling sites. Public transportation is excellent.
For hotels, restaurants, etc for the entire Zihua/Ixtapa area, your best bet is Zihua Rob's site at ZihuaRob's Zihuatanejo Ixtapa Mexico Guide and Directory - Hotels, Resorts, Rentals, Charters, Diving, Tours
We've traveled much of Mexico, and haven't found anywhere that can touch Zihuatanejo for all the things we want in a spot to spend a week, a month, or 6 months. The weather from 1 November to 30 April is more dependable than anywhere else. We haven't experienced the "off-season", preferring the lower humidity of a British Columbia summer, but someone from south Florida would probably feel at home year-round in Zihua.


----------



## conklinwh

HolyMole said:


> Zihua Bay itself has three useable beaches, La Madera, La Ropa and Las Gatas. All are safe for swimming vis a vis waves and undertow, and La Ropa is a fine walking beach - one of the best in Mexico.
> Eight km away is Playa Palmar in Ixtapa, another great walking beach, with higher waves, requiring a bit of caution to swim.
> South of Zihua, (only 8 or 10 km away) is 10 km/6 mile long Playa Larga/Playa Blanca, ending at Barra de Potosi at the south end. Walkable its entire length, with huge breakers, dolphins, whales (in season), etc. with safe swimming at the Barra end.
> Within a 15 minute drive from Zihua there are a half dozen good snorkeling sites. Public transportation is excellent.
> For hotels, restaurants, etc for the entire Zihua/Ixtapa area, your best bet is Zihua Rob's site at ZihuaRob's Zihuatanejo Ixtapa Mexico Guide and Directory - Hotels, Resorts, Rentals, Charters, Diving, Tours
> We've traveled much of Mexico, and haven't found anywhere that can touch Zihuatanejo for all the things we want in a spot to spend a week, a month, or 6 months. The weather from 1 November to 30 April is more dependable than anywhere else. We haven't experienced the "off-season", preferring the lower humidity of a British Columbia summer, but someone from south Florida would probably feel at home year-round in Zihua.


You are right, few people know to separate Playa Blanca from Barra de Potosi which is at the confluence of the bay and fresh water lagoon.
If I were to buy at the beach, BTW I never would because I need break from the heat, Playa Blanca is where I would buy.


----------



## mexikatz

Thanks guys ! btw - We LOVE it hot and humid (except when we are in bed). When we get off the plane in Miami we spread our arms wide and take a deep breath  There should be some sort of coastal breeze - no ?

I tried to edit my last post but it didn't take. If you were coming from Cuernavaca to the Ixtapa area would you take hwy 134 (as google maps suggests) or would you take 95 to Acapulco and drive up the coast on hwy 200 ?


----------



## tulum

Ok so you want a gorgeous long beach, with coral white sand that is not hot to walk on, local Chedraui, San Francisco and 1.5 hours to a international airport. Hot in the summer but gorgeous 28C in the winter and wonderful blue blue Caribbean waters. We are building a home in Tulum. It has everything. If we want to walk the beach we drive 10minutes but live in a 5 acre jungle lot. Still very affordable but in the next 10years a good increase in real estate. You have been there so you know. For us it is paradise and has everything. Still a smaller mexican pueblo.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Tulum Beach*


----------



## conklinwh

mexikatz said:


> Thanks guys ! btw - We LOVE it hot and humid (except when we are in bed). When we get off the plane in Miami we spread our arms wide and take a deep breath  There should be some sort of coastal breeze - no ?
> 
> I tried to edit my last post but it didn't take. If you were coming from Cuernavaca to the Ixtapa area would you take hwy 134 (as google maps suggests) or would you take 95 to Acapulco and drive up the coast on hwy 200 ?


I would not do 134. Even 200 has a marginal reputation but I know a lot of folks that have driven 200 from Acapulco to Zihua.

I looked up on what I think is the best source in Mexico, Rutas Puntos a Puntos, and it gave me 95 & 200. Also gives the distance, 500+KM; time, less than 6 hours, and the tolls for each segment.


----------



## citlali

Toncones is a wonderful walking beach but it is on the small side to live there every day of the year. We like to go there a week or two at a time.
Zihuatanejo is a nice place to visit but I find it a little confining and Ixtapa has the beaches but you could be anywhere, tall hotels on a beach some people love that kind of place to vacation, I would hate living there but to each its own.
It is comon to have rain everyday during the rainy season and the sea gets murky if you are close to any rivers.


----------



## conklinwh

citlali said:


> Toncones is a wonderful walking beach but it is on the small side to live there every day of the year. We like to go there a week or two at a time.
> Zihuatanejo is a nice place to visit but I find it a little confining and Ixtapa has the beaches but you could be anywhere, tall hotels on a beach some people love that kind of place to vacation, I would hate living there but to each its own.
> It is comon to have rain everyday during the rainy season and the sea gets murky if you are close to any rivers.


I can't fathom living on any beach for extended periods. I still think that the beach at Barra de Potosi/Playa Blanca is spectacular and best that I've seen in Mexico. Also close to Zihua and the airport.
We do have friends that really like Trancones and others that love Sayulito.


----------



## Longford

conklinwh said:


> I would not do 134. Even 200 has a marginal reputation but I know a lot of folks that have driven 200 from Acapulco to Zihua


Chances nothing bad would happen, but 134 takes you too close to and sometimes through areas controlled by one of the narco terrorist organizations, areas in which there has been a lot of violence. Personally, I wouldn't go that route. 95/200 would be the recommended route. And by daylight, only. That's a 'wild west' part of Mexico and it's better to err on the side of caution when on the highways.


----------



## citlali

We go 134 when we go to Troncones as we come via Uruapan. We have not encountered problems but that does not mean that it is safe. I do not think any roads are particularly safe on the Guerrero coast but lots of people drive it. Quite a few trucks on 124 going to Lazaro Cardenas.


----------



## conklinwh

citlali said:


> We go 134 when we go to Troncones as we come via Uruapan. We have not encountered problems but that does not mean that it is safe. I do not think any roads are particularly safe on the Guerrero coast but lots of people drive it. Quite a few trucks on 124 going to Lazaro Cardenas.


I thought the cuota from Uruapan to Lazaro Cardenas was something like 37D.
I also thought that 134 was the road from Toluca to Zihua that goes through Altamirano.
This the road that concerns me most.
I actually thought about the cuotas using 15D(toward Guadalajara), getting off at Morelia and then doing Morelia, Patzcuaro, Uruapan, Lazaro Cardenas as probably the most safe and maximum cuotas but quite a bit out of the way from Cuernavaca so 95D/200 probably best & fastest but not at night as Longford said.


----------



## citlali

My mistake I was referring to the cuota Uruapan to the coast and yes it would be out of the way from Cuernavaca but I did not question it as we like to go out of the way sometimes. It sure would not be the most direct way to go but you could always visit Apatzingan or Nueva Italia on the way.


----------



## Longford

Visiting Apatzingan places someone, particularly someone unfamiliar with the war, in the middle of what's been one of the most violent areas/sections of Michoacan ... I'm recalling. Not a place to be going out-of-the-way, unless someone has family/friends there who can advise them, ahead of time, regarding the current events/conflicts ... IMO.


----------



## chuck4430

Thank you all again for the ideas.

We really haven't done enough investigation into the Ixtapa area real estate options. I've gotten some private feed back that looks interesting. I've started asking if people could live 340+ days there and have gotten different answers.

Which lead us to start considering Acapulco... I know I know - all that crime you read about. But that goes on a lot of places (even in South Florida).

Has anyone done any serious research into living in Acapulco ? 

btw - it has been a few years since we've been to the Tulum area. Actually we fell in love with a place about 10km north of Tulum called Tankah. But the housing options were a little too pricey for us. When we were there I think most of Tulum was dirt roads and there really wasn't any infrastructure to speak of. I pictured us driving to Puerto Aventuras everytime we needed something. Has that changed ?

tulum - are you a diver ? You must have some Cenotes in your backyard. No ? We have dove quite a few over the years. Very special.


----------



## citlali

If the crime rate does not bother you I bet you can get a deal there. I would suggest you rent there first.


----------



## Howler

mexikatz said:


> Currently we are renting in Cuernavaca. It is a nice place. The people are great when they are not behind the wheel.


Our experience, EXACTLY in Cuernavaca (summer 2002)!! :lol:

Reference your question, if you don't mind being a little removed from it all, you might check out Tuxpan, Veracruz. It's a small port town with a nicely defined bay/malecon walk & waterside cafes. This is where Fidel Castro set out from on his quest to launch his revolution in Cuba. The town has modernized over the years, with a small airport that connects to Veracruz, Tampico and/or DF; but it doesn't take much to end up on long deserted stretches of beach along the Atlantic.

The last I drove through there, the roads & traffic still sucked; but tourism has not found this place yet and it still remains very distinctly a Mexican town with a good industrial base... and, of course, lots of FRESH seafood!!

Let me know what you think if you ever get there to check it out!!



Dan ("Howler")
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## Isla Verde

Howler said:


> Reference your question, if you don't mind being a little removed from it all, you might check out Tuxpan, Veracruz. It's a small port town with a nicely defined bay/malecon walk & waterside cafes. This is where Fidel Castro set out from on his quest to launch his revolution in Cuba. The town has modernized over the years, with a small airport that connects to Veracruz, Tampico and/or DF; but it doesn't take much to end up on long deserted stretches of beach along the Atlantic.
> 
> Dan ("Howler")
> Broken Arrow, OK


If Tuxpan is in Veracruz, then it lies along the Caribbean coast, not along the Atlantic.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> If Tuxpan is in Veracruz, then it lies along the Caribbean coast, not along the Atlantic.


It is in the State of Veracruz which is on the Gulf of Mexico, the Atlantic by definition. I think once you leave Cancun heading to Merida you cross out of the Carribean into the Gulf of Mexico, even Progreso etc.. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> It is in the State of Veracruz which is on the Gulf of Mexico, the Atlantic by definition. I think once you leave Cancun heading to Merida you cross out of the Carribean into the Gulf of Mexico, even Progreso etc.. Alan


I was thinking about the difference in the quality of the water between the open Atlantic and the Gulf, much better (and bigger) waves in the former!


----------



## Howler

Isla Verde said:


> If Tuxpan is in Veracruz, then it lies along the Caribbean coast, not along the Atlantic.


Oops - it's actually on the Gulf Coast, being still north of the Yucatan peninsula.


----------



## Howler

AlanMexicali said:


> It is in the State of Veracruz which is on the Gulf of Mexico, the Atlantic by definition. I think once you leave Cancun heading to Merida you cross out of the Carribean into the Gulf of Mexico, even Progreso etc.. Alan


Yeah - what he said!


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I was thinking about the difference in the quality of the water between the open Atlantic and the Gulf, much better (and bigger) waves in the former!


When we stayed at the many beach resort hotels in July I found only Tulum to have swimable beaches. The shore brake in Cancun and Playa Del Carmen was as bad and hard to swim in as it was in Iztapa in July. Waves can be a deterant to us seniors, anywhere. The youngsters got out far enough and I did once in Cancun but needed a nap when I got back to shore.  :shocked:


----------



## Longford

chuck4430 said:


> Has anyone done any serious research into living in Acapulco ?


I have. I've spent so much time in Acapulco over the years ... it's like a 'second home.' to me. You have to like hot and humid, though. And not be disturbed by sometimes huge numbers of visitors who clog the city and all there is to offer there. Expats who visit/live there tend to confine most of their activities to the sea-side of the mountains. I'm a fan of the 'traditional' and older sections of Acapulco, but there's an almost entire new city of sorts being developed in the area closer to the airport south of the center of the city. Probably more money has been invested in Acapulco residential and hotel real estate in the past decade than anyplace in Mexico other than Mexico City. Certainly more than in any 'resort' setting in the country. Rental/purchase prices run the gammut. From super high to surprisingly low.


----------



## citlali

would you buy a house there or do you have a house there?


----------



## chuck4430

Longford said:


> I have. I've spent so much time in Acapulco over the years ... it's like a 'second home.' to me. You have to like hot and humid, though. And not be disturbed by sometimes huge numbers of visitors who clog the city and all there is to offer there. Expats who visit/live there tend to confine most of their activities to the sea-side of the mountains. I'm a fan of the 'traditional' and older sections of Acapulco, but there's an almost entire new city of sorts being developed in the area closer to the airport south of the center of the city. Probably more money has been invested in Acapulco residential and hotel real estate in the past decade than anyplace in Mexico other than Mexico City. Certainly more than in any 'resort' setting in the country. Rental/purchase prices run the gammut. From super high to surprisingly low.


Yes could you please tell us more.

I had an appointment with an Mexican orthopedist last week and he said he spends a lot of time in the 'new' side of town and loves it.


----------



## Longford

chuck4430 said:


> Yes could you please tell us more.
> 
> I had an appointment with an Mexican orthopedist last week and he said he spends a lot of time in the 'new' side of town and loves it.


Several billion US$ have been spent developing the "Diamante" zone in Acapulco, the "New Acapulco" over the course of the past decade or slightly longer. Resort hotels, beautiful new 'American style/amenity' condo buildings and townhouses/apartments adjacent to the Pacific Ocean, shopping centers, etc. When you're in that part of the municipio it's like you're in a town/city much smaller than Acapulco ... except during Semana Santa or at the year-end holidays when the entire area of Acapulco is full to the brim with Mexican tourists.

Here are some links which will take you to some additional infomraiton about that part of Acapulco:

The New Face of Acapulco - Articles | Travel + Leisure
Acapulco Diamante Photos
Acapulco Diamante Reviews | U.S.News Travel
Acapulco Diamante | AcapulcoDiamante.com -- El Portal del Nuevo Acapulco - the sale and rental of condominiums and homes


----------



## chuck4430

Thanks for the update.

Is Fonatur involved there ? Perhaps 10+ years ago we were thinking of Huatulco and they were having lotteries for beachfront (on a cliff) lots - which were pretty reasonably priced but required you to build etc in a specific timeframe.


----------



## Longford

chuck4430 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Is Fonatur involved there ? Perhaps 10+ years ago we were thinking of Huatulco and they were having lotteries for beachfront (on a cliff) lots - which were pretty reasonably priced but required you to build etc in a specific timeframe.


No, Fonatur is not involved in Acapulco. One of the principal reasons visits by international/foreign tourists to Acapulco has dropped sharply over the years is because the federal government, through its Fonatur company, has developed and paid for the construction of much of Ixtapa, Huatulco, Cabo San Lucas and has spent hundreds of millions of US$ over the years promoting those government sponsored developments to the detriment of, say, Acapulco. Huatulco is, as you know, a spread-out place comprised of at least 5 bays; beautiful it is and obviously more sedate than most of Acapulco.


----------

